# 1st time



## Norton (Mar 24, 2008)

I went fishing this past weekend for the 1st time, after picking up tips from everyone on this site. I am new to surf fishing (saltwater fishing of any kind) and really appreciate how open everyone is.

I caught a pompano and my 7 year old boy told me that he now wants to go every weekend,,,,, so do I.

Thanks for everyones posts on tips and how they do it. It really did help.

Next task is to learn how to filet them.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations on catching your first Pomp! Welcome to the world of the blessed and cursed. I love fishing, but I'm so addicted Ifind it hard to concentrate on much else.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the pompano. Thanks for the report.:clap


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Norton (3/24/2008)*
> 
> ... *Next task is to learn how to filet them*.


http://floridasurffishing.com/fishcleaning/cleanarticle2.html

Congrats on the pompano :clap


----------

